
How J. K. Rowling Became Voldemort - op03
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/07/why-millennial-harry-potter-fans-reject-jk-rowling/613870/
======
nomdep
tl;dr: she didn't (that is what the article concludes.)

I was expecting a enraged rant or a call to cancel. But instead, it was a
well-balanced article about creator vs creation and becoming an adult.

(I still dislike the title)

EDIT: Flagged for what exactly?

